
AWS VPC Core Concepts in an Analogy and Guide - colemorrison
http://start.jcolemorrison.com/aws-vpc-core-concepts-analogy-guide/
======
colemorrison
The base analogy - Building a VPC like building a Sim City

\- The AWS Account: The Landscape

\- The VPC: The City (Range of Postal Codes)

\- Subnets: Individual Postal Codes

\- Route Tables: The Road Infrastructure

\- Network ACLs: The Security Gates around Postal Codes

\- Servers/Services: The Buildings

\- Security Groups: The Security Guards for Buildings

\- Availability Zones: Parallel Dimensions

\- Regions: Alternate Realities

